# motor swap



## cruze (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi guys. I was wondering if i could put a 15 turn 540 type motor in my 1988 tamiya lunchbox/midnight pumpkin?
If it helps i have a servo operated side to side speed controller.
Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## racer18 (Jan 5, 2004)

Chances are the resistor will get hot enough to melt right through the chassis...


----------



## cruze (Mar 4, 2013)

oh ok, not good! thanx racer


----------

